# Want bigger legs.



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm looking to work on my legs and get them a bit bigger. I'm quite tall and overweight (working on this) - Lost 9lbs in the last 3 weeks. 
I've always had skinny legs and it looks disproportionate to the rest of my body, especially lower legs. What do you recommend to get my legs bigger/wider. Thanks. Ravinder.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Well for your quads you need to do squats and hack squats, for you lower legs you need to do calf raises.

HTH


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Youtube is your friend.
Plenty on there with regards to different exercises.
Start small and work up


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Squats are your freind. Keeping adding weight to the bar and your legs will get bigger.

I still think high rep, high weight squats are the best to put muscle on your legs quickly but I think you have to be slightly insane to do 20 rep squats, they are seriously hard.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Want powerful big legs :thumb:


Do Wendlers 5/3/1, use the below as your assistance work as well as your main work sets.


Barbell Squats 
Barbell Deadlifts 
Standing Calf raises (Best done on a machine for safety) I would not go over 250Kg-300Kg for these for your main work set, due to the nature and instability of the lift :thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I just use the leg press and do three sets 10/8/6 weight 150/225/300 I'm seriously thinking of going for 500kg and beyond lol,I have an added advantage I user to cycle a lot as well as play ice hockey and both a very good for building powerful legs ,on a side note expect your backside to ache after doing leg workouts


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Just to point out, Leg Press is NOT a substitute for Squats. Squats are superior in every single way, they will build far bigger legs and make you far stronger.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Squats are better but can be difficult for taller folk. Leg press and hack squat will do you just fine.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

All advice on squats is great so far but if you intend on losing weight, strength and size gains will tail off rapidly after the initial few weeks if you are still slimming.

If you've never squatted heavy before, use this slimming phase to get the movement right and then when you're happy with timber levels you can go heavier knowing your form is right.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

The reason I steer clear of squats is they place far to much pressure on your lower spine and you only have to get slightly out of balance and your laid up a and as for size I'm happy with having 26" diameter thighs and not really struggling with 300kg for 6 reps but each to their own


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Squats are not more difficult the taller you get, that's the same as saying its harder for a tall person to bend down than a short person. Some people have limb lengths that don't suit squatting but this has nothing to do with your overall height. Its one of the annoying old wives tales. And just look at American Football and Strongman, some of these guys are 7 foot tall and 100% of them squat.

And theres actually a lot of research out there that shows leg press are more dangerous for your lower back than squats due to very unnatural position you are in at the bottom of a full range rep. Ok so most people at the gym dont do full range leg press but then your not working the muscle through its full range of motion.

People use Leg Press and Hack Squats because they are easier but if you want the best gains then you squat. And 300kg leg press wont give you anywhere near that on a squat. I done multiple reps at 500kg+ leg press but my max squat is only 205kg and it is not uncommon for athletes to Leg Press over 5 times their squat weight so your 300 could in fact be more like a 60kg squat.

http://articles.elitefts.com/traini...-for-muscle-hypertrophy-and-athletic-prowess/ Good article by a great Powerlifter.

Strength and conditioning coach, legend and author Mark Rippetoe, sums it up best: "There is simply no other exercise, and certainly no machine, that produces the level of central nervous system activity, improved balance and coordination, skeletal loading and bone density enhancement, muscular stimulation and growth, connective tissue stress and strength, psychological demand and toughness, and overall systemic conditioning than the correctly performed full squat. " (10) Amen, Coach Rippetoe!


----------



## underworldmagic (Nov 27, 2006)

I have to agree with the other guys who said squats; they should be a pillar in your routine. I started hitting walking lunges in my routine and noticed alot more overall size and thickness, they really worked for me. 

Experiment with what works for you and stick to it, everyone's different.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Some great advise. Thank you. I will try and do some squats but I have to be very careful as I suffer from very bad back pain, mainly my lower back. I'll probably do it on the machine rather then free weights so I don't risk making it any worse.


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

I can't squat much because of my bad knee (dislocated it twice about 8 years ago) and a bad lower back but I just do whatever weight I can and I definately feel it the day after.

I find the leg press machines useless and I feel all the weight in my knees rather than my legs (especially the glutes) like I do when I squat.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

If by machine you mean a smith machine, stay away from these things they really arent good for you. Just start with the bar on squats and slowly work your way up, squats with strengthen your core which will help with back pain. 

Also throw in Static and full range Hyper Extensions. I was saying in another thread that they have proven endurance of the lower back to be the main indicator of back health. I test people using static Hyper Extensions, 2 mins and over is a pass. Most people cant hold it for 30 seconds.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

jbguitarking said:


> I can't squat much because of my bad knee (dislocated it twice about 8 years ago) and a bad lower back but I just do whatever weight I can and I definately feel it the day after.
> 
> I find the leg press machines useless and I feel all the weight in my knees rather than my legs (especially the glutes) like I do when I squat.


I have a twisted knee and started with no bar up to 125kgs it can be done


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

archiebald said:


> I have a twisted knee and started with no bar up to 125kgs it can be done


Yep slow and steady is always good and weight training can cure a lot of problem as it restores the balance that was lost when it was damaged.

Dislocated my left ankle, started deadlifting again 1 and half weeks later and now I zero side effects. Dislocated my right shoulder 7 times and ya its not pain free but its 90% there.


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

im fat and overweright. some times i sit on the floor for, some times for upto 2 hours - asian weddings and funerals!

i used to find my lower back aching really badly at times.

i started doing mehdis stronglifts 5x5 routine and genuinely found that although my back still hurt after a prolonged period it hurt considerably less and for shorter periods of time i was absolutely fine.


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I feel like I am in the right place for this, I suffer from lower back pain once I've lifted something 50kgs plus or even bending around the place doing the car I start getting dull pains in my back and some times they have been very sharp to the point where I cannot move I have been to physio and it did help as he said my spine joints were not moving at the bottom but if I go to the gym and use this - http://www.technogym.com/gb/product...m-benches/pure-strength/lower-back-bench/3048

I can work it and the pain disappears so my thoughts are muscular rather than bone/joint issues what exercises could I do to build my lower back?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

pretty surprised everyone has given simply 'training' advice. It's all great info dont get me wrong, but number one priority should be diet. If you dont eat to support your training, your not gonna go anywhere, simples. 

You say your overweight so without having all the details I will make basic suggestions for you (as how overweight would determine what I would have you doing exercise and diet wise). Firstly, the 'bigger legs' goal is one for further down the road for you. Some of the biggest problems clients develop with me is the 'wanting it all at one time'. My advice (and it is simply that, my advice and opinion) is focus on a structured weight loss programme that is safe and sustainable. Once you have got to a particular weight, then you can focus in on bringing specific goals such as bigger legs. I wouldn't have you hammering compound movements like squats with heavy load bearing if you are overweight (again how overweight is important). 

That being said, a lot of the advice given above is good advice. For the bigger legs, Squats, Hack Squats etc are a must. Secondly remember, its not just the exercise but also the various training techniques used to constantly 'shock' and keep your body guessing. Rest/Pause, German Volume Training (GVT), Drop Set, Superset and so on and so forth. Plenty of websites with information on all these things. 

Hope this helps somewhat. Feel free to PM if you need more info, I work in the fitness industry so deal with these things daily. :thumb:


----------

